# Do I need university degree to get working Visa in Abu Dhabi?



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi,
I was offered for a Sales Manager position in a 5 star hotel in Abu Dhabi. The problem is I am still a university student in Turkey so could not get my bachelor degree yet. Hence I attested my high school diploma and my sponsor Applied for working visa last week. I have a great experience about my profession but quite curious if high school diploma might be not enough to get working visa for manager position?
Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You need an attested university degree to get manager designation on your visa.
Without a degree - you won't have manager on your visa - but you can still have that on your business card!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Betty Swollocks (Oct 25, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum. You need an attested university degree to get manager designation on your visa. Without a degree - you won't have manager on your visa - but you can still have that on your business card! Cheers Steve


Hi Steve,
I have Manager on my Visa but do not have a degree. To be fair though I do have many years experience in a limited field - and my (government entity) employer had to argue the case with the visa processing dept.

Point being there is hope for those who do not have the pieces of paper - but can still do the job as effectively as those who 31943447


----------



## Betty Swollocks (Oct 25, 2014)

Betty Swollocks said:


> Hi Steve, I have Manager on my Visa but do not have a degree. To be fair though I do have many years experience in a limited field - and my (government entity) employer had to argue the case with the visa processing dept. Point being there is hope for those who do not have the pieces of paper - but can still do the job as effectively as those who had the academic opportunity.
> (Corrected finger trouble!)
> Cheers BS


----------



## Cubalibreturkey (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi! Thank you for respond!
It's already 1 month passed and my company says there is only 1 paper left from government side. As soon as they will get this latest paper they will submit for security clearence??? But what does it mean? For what I waited for a month? Do you have any idea about the steps?


----------

